# Nissan 350Z Performance Brake Parts by Project-Mu



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

It doesn't make any difference if you've just started your new crazycool racetrack performance project, or find yourself right in a middle of it, or even if you already entered its final stretch. It's always a right time to optimize your vehicle's braking performance by throwing some high-performance parts on it. With the Project Mu components installed, you can be 100% sure in 
the enhanced braking control you will get. Due to it's exceptional durability and quality of their top-notch brake pads, cast-iron brake rotors and twin-input calipers, you can expect the most, whenever you are, on the street or on a racetrack. 

_*Click on the pictures to check out prices and brake specs:*_

*Project Mu Brake Parts at CARiD*






*Have you already started your racetrack season? Are there any other performance upgrades you are planning to do to your 350Z? *

Feel free to leave your questions and price quote inquires in the comments below.


----------

